# budget snow blade



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

anyone heard anything about a Snowsport personal snow blade that mounts to a 2 inch receiver added to the front of a vehicle? i saw it on Realtruck.com.i am sure its not the greatest, but it may be as good a a garden tractor plow for very occasional use with 5 or 6 times a year use in the 6 to 12 inch snow fall range. i realize it is not heavy duty, but 4 passes down a 100 foot drive would be great inside a heated cab of my small truck as i am getting too old to freeze my azz off on a tractor. yeah i understand it is not comercial qualiity. anyone heard of/ or used one? thanks. tjw.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks pretty good, but for $1200 + S&H maybe you could find a used meyers plow.

http://www.realtruck.com/products/snow_sport.php


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

In our area Lowes sells a blade that mounts on the front of a truck via a 2" receiver. Mebbe this is what your after? I have no idea what they are asking though.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l see that on trucks the only thing is you have to get out and put the plow up


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

yep, these are the type of units i was looking at on the internet however there is no local distributors in my area to view one. i was hoping someone has one and could enlighten us. i would prefer to be inside a warm truck cab rather than being on my garden tractor and not having to haul a garden tractor several counties to clear old folks driveways. it doesnt look too heavy duty, but would be as good a a garden tractor i would think, plus i could stay warm. they can be viewed on mysnowsport.com.


----------



## Green Quality (Oct 27, 2004)

There is a web site"http://www.plowsite.com"you will find a forum on that plow alone.:globesnow


----------

